# my phone still rings for others while it is off...



## willlayb (Oct 17, 2011)

So I have turned my phone off, called it from my desk here at work and it still rings. It rings the same amount of time as when it is on, but its off. This is frustrating because, of course, my girlfriend gets pissed when my phone dies and she tries calling me back. Does anyone else have this issue or know how to fix it? I have a Gnex on Verizon if that matters...


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

willlayb said:


> So I have turned my phone off, called it from my desk here at work and it still rings. It rings the same amount of time as when it is on, but its off. This is frustrating because, of course, my girlfriend gets pissed when my phone dies and she tries calling me back. Does anyone else have this issue or know how to fix it? I have a Gnex on Verizon if that matters...


Just get a new girlfriend.


----------



## willlayb (Oct 17, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Just get a new girlfriend.


lol I only used that as an example...it rings for others too...


----------

